
Facebook API Changes Lead to SharedCount Shutdown - jtokoph
https://www.sharedcount.com/notes/facebook_api_shutdown.php
======
engagedcount
This was an unfortunate result, SharedCount and @yahel are awesome but
understandably tired of fighting this. We're starting up engagedcount.com to
pick up where they left off. We also have some ideas working for twitter
counts in the pipeline.

Maybe it's a hopeless struggle but I think that with machine learning becoming
as powerful as it is, this data is better off out in the world than behind
these closed gardens.

------
niftich
Ouch. This was cool data to have, and Facebook turning off the API tap ruins
more than just this particular company's business model.

Let there be no mistake; these APIs are designed such that the house always
wins. Facebook is not a 'Facebook Federation Protocol', and now they're
following in the footsteps of Instagram and Twitter in limiting data outflow
when it no longer benefits them.

